# internal waterpump



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

just filled up water first time this year 

switched on tap and absolutely nothing from the waterpump

help please

aldra


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Same here about to check fuses and pump and then taps.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> just filled up water first time this year
> 
> switched on tap and absolutely nothing from the waterpump
> 
> ...


You don't give us much to go on Aldra.

Are all 12v. fuses OK?
Can you hear the pump or is it dead?
If you have drained the hot water tank it does take time to fill.
Are too many taps open? Close all except one.
Is there any leaks under the van?

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hi ray, 
just checking the fuses
nothing from the pump,no sound at all
will check the taps are all closed,except one
albert stuggling with fuses, under drivers seat and that bit of drive to narrow to open door
told him he needs to diet!- or take the motorhome off the drive

thanks

fuse done, pump working nothing as yet from taps, albert just read your post and has gone to check hot water

no leaks visible

sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hi ray, we've got water :lol: 
still a lot or air but its seems to be clearing
thanks
sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

bigfoot 

found fuse and replaced seems to be working ok

hope yours is simple to fix aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's all a learning curve. Glad you managed to sort it for next time.

Ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Air locks can be a nuisance, especially as they begin to clear and the tap sends a gurgle of water to the furthest extremities of your van.
Glad to hear the problem is solved.
Why did the fuse go?
Alan


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

One of the most common reasons for that fuse blowing, and I make no accusations  is trying to run the pump when frozen. It only needs to be a trace of water to stall the pump and if the motor ain't turning it draws more current and pop's the fuse.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

easiest way to clear an airlock is to get on a hill with your taps at the highest point and then open taps. Had to do that with our Hymer.

Joe


----------

